
Y Combinator application deadline ambiguity: is it end of day April 1 or end of day April 2? - amichail

======
pg
Consider figuring this out part of the application process.

------
danielha
End of April 2nd: ___"... by midnight PST on Monday, April 2, 2007"_ __

~~~
amichail
It's ambiguous:

<http://tf.nist.gov/general/misc.htm>

~~~
danielha
I think it's safe to assume that YC is not trying to trick applicants by
playing with abbreviation semantics.

By midnight means before midnight on April 2nd. If this is really turning your
world upside down, make your personal deadline April 1st.

~~~
Sam_Odio
It would seem that - technically - this is due the first minute of April 2nd,
PST, since April 2nd begins at 12:00AM(midnight) and ends at 11:59PM.

Honestly, I think anyone worrying about this has too much time on their hands.

~~~
colmworth
well said. I took danielha's advice and made my personal deadline 11:59 on
april 1

------
staunch
Yeah and which calender? Gregorian I assume? Hard to know for sure!

